# Cientistas" portugueses lançam balão para estratosfera



## Brunomc (29 Mai 2010 às 10:50)

*No próximo dia 30, quatro portugueses vão até Castro Verde lançar um balão meteorológico, carregado de equipamento electrónico que pretendem elevar a 35 km de altitude e daí transmitir toda a espécie de informação, tweets e fotos de volta ao planeta. O projecto chama-se Spacebits. *

O Spacebits consiste em lançar um balão meteorológico cheio de hélio que vai tentar subir 35 quilómetros de altitude, recolher fotografias únicas e todo o tipo de informações. 

Celso Martinho, um dos intervenientes no projecto diz que «bastou ver o primeiro projecto amador deste tipo na Web há uns meses atrás para me dar o click e meter na cabeça que haveria de fazer o mesmo por estas bandas».

Segundo os organizadores da iniciativa «é um projecto extremamente apelativo e complicado: temperaturas de -50ºC, pressões atmosféricas extremamente baixas, materiais nocivos, materiais interessantes, muitas horas de trabalho, muitas experiências, alguns riscos pessoais e muitos, mas muitos desafios».

Esse balão vai levar preso duas máquinas fotográficas de alta definição e dentro do balão vai estar uma caixa com uns sensores que vão recolher informações em tempo real e enviá-los para a internet.

Quando atingir uma certa altitude, o balão irá explodir e a sonda vai cair de pára-quedas e é recuperada na terra, graças às coordenadas de GPS que vão ser recolhidas pela equipa.

O balão é lançado no dia 30 de Maio, em Castro Verde por volta das 11 horas da manhã.

A aventura deve durar cerca de 2 horas até a sonda chegar aos 35 quilómetros de altitude e depois cair. 


O evento pode ser acompanhado lá ou pela Internet em tempo real

*Fonte :* http://noticias.sapo.pt/info/artigo/1068050.html


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mai 2010 às 21:46)

*Portugal visto do céu a partir de um balão*


> Quatro portugueses lançaram este domingo um balão meteorológico, carregado de equipamento electrónico, que subiu até aos 35 km de altitude. O projecto, baptizado como 'Spacebits', permitiu aos quatro investigadores fotografar, a partir do céu, a superfície terrestre.
> 
> O Spacebits nasceu, porque se encontraram 'quatro pessoas curiosamente obcecadas por fazer um projecto semelhante a este': conquistar os céus com a ajuda de um balão.
> 
> ...



[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/WZyYmPo0ZVMmkan8zO5K"]Portugal visto do cÃ©u a partir de um balÃ£o - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]​


----------



## CptRena (12 Jul 2013 às 18:43)

Dia 13 de julho, às 10h00, na Escola Superior de Tecnologia e Gestão de Águeda
5,4,3,2,1… ESTGA lança balão meteorológico para a estratosfera

A carga de 1,5 quilogramas que o balão transportará para a estratosfera incluiu ainda diversos emissores de rádio e câmaras de vídeo, igualmente projetados pelos futuros engenheiros, que vão possibilitar, respetivamente, a transmissão para terra dos dados recolhidos e a visualização em tempo real das imagens espaciais. 

in Jornal Online | Universidade de Aveiro (http://uaonline.ua.pt/pub/detail.asp?c=35010)


----------

